# Hustler 3700 sidewalk unit review



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Hay boys, so today I got the opportunity to demo the new Hustler 3700 commerical mower, with the aftermarket snow blower attachment... Overall I have to say I was very impressed with the unit, with 4wd and a locking front and rear dif it could go thru some pretty deep snow, its 37 hp and i was able to bog it down, but I was also intentionally trying to and probably wouldn't if i was using this machine doing commerical walks... I think with a hydraulic or electric rear drop salter this thing would be mint year round unit! you can run a 60-72" deck up front all summer, a sweeper for the spring and winter, a blade and the blower... Only thing it could use is down pressure which isn't a problem with the blower but it would be nice when running a blade but there working on that so i heard... I was very impressed with how quiet it was inside and the heater worked VERY good... Overall a nice unit and something i would suggest looking into if your after a year round machine... Also the 15mph transport speed is very nice, no need to trailer this sucker around from site to site in the winter!

This unit was a demo from Mark of Nes-Tech Sales and Service from Stratford, ON


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Million $$$ question, how much for all the different pieces and main unit? 

That looks like a real nice unit. I bet you want one now that you demo-ed one.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I cant remember the pricing... I'll let Mark chime in on that... I know its comparable to a 3720 Deere tho...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

It is a nice looking unit. I am looking into getting two 72 inch mowers, most likely with look at the stander zk because of the speed, and price isn't terrible. 

I would assume that is a 20-30 machine with blower and mow deck, cab, bells, whistles.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya, Its the year round ability thats soo cool IMO, I know I got a $15,000 super Z and a $20,000 walker mower sitting in my shop right now taking up a whole bunch of space... It defentially isnt for everyone but it does have its place


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Also very comparable to the Kubota F~series front mounts with the cab. I priced one 3 years ago for #32K (unit,cab,60inch deck,blade & blower)

In fact the cab on that yellow machine looks like a carbon copy of Kubotas cab.

You'd need a lotta walkways in the winter for that machine to pay for itself!


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

yeah, busy day on the weather thread. Our little 18hp Kubota out front with 42 blower and 54 mower, open station, is $23,000. I just couldn't come up with $37,000 Mark needed for that wonderful a beast. Our Kubota travels with the '06 flat deck so road running it isn't an issue. I assume you didn't demo that unit anywhere near Kitchener today. If we could scrape together that amount of snow from the whole city I'd be amazed


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

why buy one of them when you can have a JD XUV with a plow & snow-ex salter for $23k and a 72" lazer z for another 13k?? just wondering....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

EGLC;981108 said:


> why buy one of them when you can have a JD XUV with a plow & snow-ex salter for $23k and a 72" lazer z for another 13k?? just wondering....


Sidewalks, Sidewalks, Sidewalks!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Personally I have never seen the need for a blower doing sidewalks around here. Our 2 Kubota's are very similiar looking to that. The Hustler cab dooes look alot nicer though.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

Love it Been looking at johndeere, holder, and toro. They are just so expensive.I would like to use it on condos for driveways and sidewalks.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

JD Dave;981249 said:


> Personally I have never seen the need for a blower doing sidewalks around here. Our 2 Kubota's are very similiar looking to that. The Hustler cab dooes look alot nicer though.


Why not Dave?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JD Dave;981249 said:


> Personally I have never seen the need for a blower doing sidewalks around here. Our 2 Kubota's are very similiar looking to that. The Hustler cab dooes look alot nicer though.


How do you do sidewalks there?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

The cab is a Jodale Perry-they make them for most makes. http://www.jodaleperry.com Pretty, but pricey.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

It'd be a great machine if you had a tight residential driveway route.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

a small 9' ebling on that back would be decent for light snowfalls


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

heather lawn spray;981282 said:


> Why not Dave?





WIPensFan;981307 said:


> How do you do sidewalks there?


I say snowblowers are the ideal machine for sidewalks, especially at condo's.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

heather lawn spray;981282 said:


> Why not Dave?


I don't do condo's so I can't comment on them but my expeirence with blowers is that they are slow and higher in maintenance. I like how blowers basically get rid of the snow but in most years it's not needed with our annual snowfall. In Kitchener you get 40% more snow then us so I think blowers would benefit you more. We scape sidewalks alot with less then 1" of snow 10x more then 6" plus so I just think blades work better for us. JMO


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;981468 said:


> I say snowblowers are the ideal machine for sidewalks, especially at condo's.


What type of tractor do you have your blower on?


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Chad, well done review, looks like stratford has more snow than us. Jealous.......

I'm impressed by the travel speed of such a small machine, what provisions do they have to power a drop spreader?

As for blower vs blade, even though we do get more snow here there has only been a handfull of times where we had to put a blower on our sidewalk machine to make room for futur snowfalls. We plow city sidewalks between 10-14mph, there's no way that could be done with a blower doing a decent job.

Neat machine, to bad I would also have no use for it in the summer.



JD Dave;981510 said:


> I don't do condo's so I can't comment on them but my expeirence with blowers is that they are slow and higher in maintenance. I like how blowers basically get rid of the snow but in most years it's not needed with our annual snowfall. In Kitchener you get 40% more snow then us so I think blowers would benefit you more. We scape sidewalks alot with less then 1" of snow 10x more then 6" plus so I just think blades work better for us. JMO


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like a real nice unit.Would make sidewalks go buy real fast.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

JD Dave;981510 said:


> I don't do condo's so I can't comment on them but my expeirence with blowers is that they are slow and higher in maintenance. I like how blowers basically get rid of the snow but in most years it's not needed with our annual snowfall. In Kitchener you get 40% more snow then us so I think blowers would benefit you more. We scape sidewalks alot with less then 1" of snow 10x more then 6" plus so I just think blades work better for us. JMO


If the discussion is only for sidewalks then it might be a close decision on blade and blower. I think our list is about as opposite to Dave's as it can get and still have snow. I see Dave's list as open acres of parking lots, tractors, pushers and 5 yard salters. Ours are alley way projects, works yards, equipment storage yards, 7/24 factories, apartment buildings. Lots that are never empty and never full. We have to get in and around the existing obstacles, down to the scale of 6 feet wide. It's often easier to blow the snow over the yard fences, than plow up to them with small equipment. For _that_ we use the riding blowers


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

JD Dave;981511 said:


> What type of tractor do you have your blower on?


I think it's called a Mantor. Man-tractor comes to mind very quickly. 
I guess with all those savings he's becoming a multi-millionaire faster and faster


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

A Man;981547 said:


> Chad, well done review, looks like stratford has more snow than us. Jealous.......
> 
> I'm impressed by the travel speed of such a small machine, what provisions do they have to power a drop spreader?
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam, It has 2 remotes on it... But if your running a blower then both remotes are used for the chute... if your running an angle blade then you would have 1 remote to power the drop spreader out back... It would be a custom gig but it would be a cake walk for someone like you 

Its an interesting machine, I demo'd it because it would be a perfect fit for me in lue of a 3720 that would more less sit all summer long for me to... Take the glass out of the cab and it has more then enough power to run a 60" mulching deck on all my commericals...


----------



## Nestech (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to demo Triple! and posting pics. As far as pricing goes... its not cheap however keep in mind it is a year round machine.

Tractor is a 36HP 3 cylinder diesel, Naturally aspirated (No turbo) Shibaura Diesel.
Part time 4wd in Hi range (15mph) or Low range (6 Mph) Or full time 4wd in Low range only. 3 year or 2000 hr warranty
Also differential lock for front axle.
Tractor Base price $24000.00 CAD

Cab is a Boxer from JoDale Perry, (Made in Canada) Base Price with heater and front wiper $6500.00 CAD. Many other options available but no A/C... yet.

Blower is a 52" with hydraulic chute rotation and deflector. The unit pictured was brought in from the States from Accessories Unlimited $6000.00 CAD. ( I am pricing a locally built unit from Smyth Welding, will let you know)

Mower Decks Available are 60 or 72" Rear or Side Discharge from $4000.00 CAD

Other attachments include Sweepers and Blades.


----------



## fordf350super (Oct 20, 2009)

i like it but probably out of my price range haha


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

WIPensFan;981214 said:


> Sidewalks, Sidewalks, Sidewalks!


the John Deere XUV fits on sidewalks....town has 1, local condo assoc has 3....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

EGLC;984243 said:


> the John Deere XUV fits on sidewalks....town has 1, local condo assoc has 3....


5' or 4' How wide is it?


----------

